# Birchbox Aces Program



## kitnmitns (Apr 7, 2014)

Because it might help to give it its own thread.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm going to be honest and say that I have no idea how I managed to become an "Ace" because I don't have anywhere near 500 points on my account and never had. Anyway, I'm happy to be part of the program because free shipping is always a great incentive. If the program offered anything besides free shipping, it would be nice to see 1.5 points for all purchases for the Aces and also use of multiple promo codes.


----------



## award04 (Apr 7, 2014)

You just have to accumulate 500 pts over a year. Could you have used a lot of Points in the last year? It states there will be special perks for Aces members. I'm hoping to get there this year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 7, 2014)

> You just have to accumulate 500 pts over a year. Could you have used a lot of Points in the last year? It states there will be special perks for Aces members. I'm hoping to get there this year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 It's weird because I only started subbing to BB two months ago, and my history only shows that I've earned 370 points. Whatever, I'll take it. Haha.


----------



## guenivere (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm an ACE too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Free shipping is nice, but I tend to get free shipping anyway due to ordering something from the box each month (if/when I do order something). 

Anyway! Earning 1.5 points as an ACE would be really nice. Great idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (May 15, 2014)

I just received an Aces free gift in the mail! It's a very nicely made canvas bag.


----------



## quene8106 (May 15, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I just received an Aces free gift in the mail! It's a very nicely made canvas bag.


i just got one in the mail today too. it can double as a pencil pouch for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (May 16, 2014)

It would be nice to know if it's a welcome gift, or if it's because you have over a certain number of points, I've been an Ace as soon as the program launched and nothing from them....


----------



## Spazkatt (May 16, 2014)

Well, this explains it: "It wouldn't be Birchbox without a little surprise and delight. Be on the lookout for gifts and offers year-round. What are they, you ask? That’s for us to know and you to find out!"


----------



## SammyP (May 16, 2014)

I received the canvas bag also and when I unzipped it, the zipper broke.  I threw the bag away.  I probably would have gifted it to someone anyway, so I didn't feel it was worth calling to complain.

I will be glad for free shipping.


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

I hit the ACES again.  I've been an ACE since the program started and based on email response I got from BB, I probably won't get that bag.  It isn't the bag - it is the way they do not treat their members in the same manner.

if you are going to reward members for being in the ACES program - then send out the same type of reward for all of them.

Sephora messed up with their VIBR program and it looks like BB is going down the same route.   Are these companies clueless that there are makeup forums out there and we exchange information about the service and programs?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

I just made aces on my third account. It's only funny because at least 300 of those points are 'sorry' points for screwing up my orders.


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I just made aces on my third account. It's only funny because at least 300 of those points are 'sorry' points for screwing up my orders.


they have a bug in their Aces program then - because they state that the sorry points don't count....


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they have a bug in their Aces program then - because they state that the sorry points don't count....


Yeah I saw that! This account hasn't been active in almost a year though. I've only done reviews for one month lol


----------



## KaitC13 (May 16, 2014)

Correct me if I am wrong - you can't fall in and out of the Ace's program t/o the year.  So, for 2014 I will be ACES. BUT 2015 - if I don't keep up that whole earning 500 points t/o 2014 - I won't be ACES for 2015.


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

@KaitC13  I think that is correct - I believe it is similar to the Sephora VIB &amp; VIBR programs.  If you are already an ACE you are good for the rest of the year.  I reached it again and it is good until the end of 2015.


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

holy crap!!  the post wasn't "working" - it didn't post my comment, but it actually went thru!!  I hit post several times, because I didn't see it post.

I think they must be doing something, because I cannot edit right now..


----------



## Geek (May 16, 2014)

i see this quintiple post LOL we're working on something...standby


----------



## KaitC13 (May 16, 2014)

@@biancardi  Aww - I just thought you were super enthusiastic and really liked me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  lol!


----------



## chaostheory (May 16, 2014)

I emailed Birchbox about a May item not being free shipping, though it says this month's sampled items are free shipping. Someone on this forum said it has to be $10 to qualify for free shipping so I didn't expect an answer from Birchbox since I was dumb and only buying an $8 item.

I didn't get an answer-but I got a notification all of a sudden saying I was now an ACE. So that item is free shipping after all. I don't know when I hit ACE but that was nice!


----------



## crescentmoon (May 16, 2014)

I actually hope they get a VIBR like tier soon. I actually qualify about 6x over or something because I use birchbox to get tea, lifestyle items, and christmas shopping.


----------



## Reason (May 16, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> I just received an Aces free gift in the mail! It's a very nicely made canvas bag.


Me to!


----------



## goldenmeans (May 17, 2014)

I just got the Aces pouch, except my account says that I am not an Ace. Weird.


----------



## JenTX (May 18, 2014)

I'm an ace and no pouch. :-(


----------



## MrsMeow (May 18, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I'm an ace and no pouch. :-(


Me too.  I also just made a purchase and got an email that my Aces was extended through the end of 2015, so I'd have to say that I spend quite a bit in Birchbox's shop.  Arg.  Although, to be honest, I'd rather have no pouch than a pouch, because I have so many of those things, I already don't know what to do with them!


----------



## Kelsey Abourezk (May 19, 2014)

do you put your points towards it or you can you use your points and still have them count for the aces program?


----------



## jayeme (May 19, 2014)

Kelsey A said:


> do you put your points towards it or you can you use your points and still have them count for the aces program?


It just counts the total points you've earned, doesn't matter if you've spent them or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik (May 23, 2014)

So I was noticing that they have a promo code up for 50 extra points on purchases over $35 with the code summer50 that everyone can use.  Last week they sent out an aces email with the promo code "acebooster" for an extra 50  points off any purchase of $100 or more.  How exactly is it a perk if just anyone can get 50 extra on a purchase over $35 but try and make aces feel special and ask us to spend over $100 for the same points.  So, I sent them this email:



> Hello!
> I was just checking out the perks of the ace program and noticed that one of the "perks" was an extra 50 points on any order over $100 (acebooster), but you've got a promo code everyone can use that's and extra 50 points on an order over $35 (summer50).
> 
> That's not much of a loyalty perk. As a member of aces, I have to spend $100, but someone who is not an ace you only has to spend $35?  I understand that I can use the summer50 code, but if the ace thing was really a "perk" and a points "booster" it should be able to be used in addition to other codes to actually boost points.  I obviously already spend money so why make the aces pay more for 50 points than non-aces?
> ...


I'll be interested to hear what they have to say.


----------



## biancardi (May 24, 2014)

Well, I finally got my canvas pouch!  It is really nice - but it doesn't really "expand" out that much, so it won't really hold makeup.  I will use it for something...just not sure yet! With all of the foils BB gives me, maybe this is the perfect bag to hold those!  hahaha


----------



## Rachel S (Jun 13, 2014)

disconik said:


> So I was noticing that they have a promo code up for 50 extra points on purchases over $35 with the code summer50 that everyone can use.  Last week they sent out an aces email with the promo code "acebooster" for an extra 50  points off any purchase of $100 or more.  How exactly is it a perk if just anyone can get 50 extra on a purchase over $35 but try and make aces feel special and ask us to spend over $100 for the same points.  So, I sent them this email:
> 
> I'll be interested to hear what they have to say.


Did they respond? I'm more curious about their answer regarding the pouch, because it's now the 2nd week of June and I haven't gotten one. Just wondering what they said about that before I send a similar email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brianna448 (Jun 30, 2014)

There's a new Aces pack in the bonus shop.  Three deluxe samples with $75 purchase.  Aces only.  Doesn't look like a super deal to me, just a glorified mystery pick-two that uses a code, so no discounts on that purchase.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 30, 2014)

I never got a gift for being an ACE. It's been well over a month now that I hit status.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 30, 2014)

Brianna448 said:


> There's a new Aces pack in the bonus shop.  Three deluxe samples with $75 purchase.  Aces only.  Doesn't look like a super deal to me, just a glorified mystery pick-two that uses a code, so no discounts on that purchase.


I hate when the bonuses require a code. It used to be that you could add any that you qualified to your cart and they would work with a code and with the pick 2. So lame.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 30, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I never got a gift for being an ACE. It's been well over a month now that I hit status.


I was ace from the start and it took a long time before i got the pouch compared to others. That said, the ACE gifts are supposed to be sporadic and random, so you may or may not get the pouch.


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 30, 2014)

I have been an Aces from the beginning on three accounts and I haven't gotten a single thing on any of them.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 30, 2014)

I never get anything from them, Birchbox hates me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been an Ace since the beginning and didn't get a pouch, and I've been a subscriber for 28 months and redeemed all of my milestone codes, but still no pink keychain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Jul 1, 2014)

To everyone who has not yet received an Aces gift, @@disconik received an email back from CS and they basically said that the gifts are random and do not all go out to every Ace. Some Aces got the pouch, but it implied that other gifts will be sent out at a later date and other Aces will get that gift at that time. Now if I'm not in that wave of gifts either then I'll have my feelings hurt!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 1, 2014)

I have been an Ace from the start but I haven't received anything. To be honest, I would not use the pouch so it is fine with me if I don't receive one. I am curious about the new Ace bonus sample pack, I wonder what they will put in those.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 1, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I have been an Ace from the start but I haven't received anything. To be honest, I would not use the pouch so it is fine with me if I don't receive one. I am curious about the new Ace bonus sample pack, I wonder what they will put in those.


Since you have to use a code to get it, I hope they are really good.  If you use that code instead of a 20% discount on a $75 order, you're passing up saving $15!


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 1, 2014)

i just ordered one, ill let you all know what i get!!


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 9, 2014)

to anyone else who ordered an ace pack who didnt get it yet

coooomee on bb i ordered on the 1st i just want my goodies

*Joey* (Birchbox Ops)

Jul 09 10:20 AM

Hi Angela,

The Ace Sample Pack hasn't yet shipped due to unforseen inventory issues, however, I have received confirmation that it is in fact going to be fulfilled and shipped out to you. As soon as they are back in stock (they're being put together now) one will be shipped out to you : ).


----------



## JenTX (Jul 9, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> to anyone else who ordered an ace pack who didnt get it yet
> 
> coooomee on bb i ordered on the 1st i just want my goodies
> 
> ...


I heard about this. I wonder how many people ordered it that they ran out? It didn't seem like many MUTers were ordering it.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

Im ace on both of my accounts and have not recieved the pouch.


----------



## Leiakat (Jul 11, 2014)

I just discovered I'm an Ace,  and have been since March.  I rarely shop Birchbox because I have free shipping from Sephora,  and the only time I did it was an item from the month's box. 

I never got a pouch,  and I've been a subscriber since the first month Birchbox started.


----------



## amidea (Jul 23, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> to anyone else who ordered an ace pack who didnt get it yet
> 
> coooomee on bb i ordered on the 1st i just want my goodies
> 
> ...


did you ever get this?  i'm debating whether or not it's worth it...

also count me in the list of people who didn't get a pouch. i'm not terribly upset but i hope we get something else at some point!


----------



## artlover613 (Jul 23, 2014)

I was on an ordering frenzy this weekend to get full advantage of discounts, points and special offers. I wanted the sample Marcelle 8-1gwp and ordered only a $17 item. So the ACE free shipping was useful there. For my other purchase I used the bbjetblue code for 15% off and got a great mystery pack- silver CR liner and the coral Laqa Lip Lube.

I'm happy I chose the discount and mystery pack over the ACE 3- pack. Still, that was the best yet out of ten 'mysteries.'

PS- I was reading the ACE benefits, and it says the 'surprise' will come at your one-year anniversary. I've also seen it will be a surprise at their discretion. Guess I'll wait to be surprised!


----------



## meganbernadette (Jul 26, 2014)

Does anyone know how Aces works if you aren't a continuous member? Ex... I'm going to make Aces this month on my primary and second accounts... I may not keep my second account open every month, it depends if there is a good promo code. Do I still get an Aces gift upon my one year anniversary?


----------



## cherienova (Aug 14, 2014)

I just made Ace, whoo! I guess I will stick around. Had scheduled to have my box canceled at the end of my year, but I guess I will stick around lol


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2014)

cherienova said:


> I just made Ace, whoo! I guess I will stick around. Had scheduled to have my box canceled at the end of my year, but I guess I will stick around lol


Congrats!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Does anyone know how Aces works if you aren't a continuous member? Ex... I'm going to make Aces this month on my primary and second accounts... I may not keep my second account open every month, it depends if there is a good promo code. Do I still get an Aces gift upon my one year anniversary?


Aces is not connected to your subscription that way. You can be Ace without ever having a sub. It just has to do with how many points you earn.

As far as gifts go, we don't really have a clue how that works. Some people got a pouch, and some didn't. There was no rhyme or reason to it, and Birchbox has stated that Ace gifts will be unannounced surprises.


----------



## cherienova (Aug 14, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!! They always have some way of getting me to stick around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Aces is not connected to your subscription that way. You can be Ace without ever having a sub. It just has to do with how many points you earn.
> 
> As far as gifts go, we don't really have a clue how that works. Some people got a pouch, and some didn't. There was no rhyme or reason to it, and Birchbox has stated that Ace gifts will be unannounced surprises.


Im Ace on both of my accounts and never got an Ace gift on either account.


----------



## Rachel S (Aug 16, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Im Ace on both of my accounts and never got an Ace gift on either account.


Same here :/


----------



## meganbernadette (Aug 16, 2014)

ditto


----------



## meganbernadette (Aug 16, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> Same here :/





JC327 said:


> Im Ace on both of my accounts and never got an Ace gift on either account.


ditto


----------



## jocedun (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow, until reading this thread, I didn't even realize there were Ace gifts sent out at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't even imagine how many non-MUT "Aces" are just as out of the loop as I am haha.


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 17, 2014)

I've yet to receive anything myself, and when I asked customer support when my anniversary was or what the rhyme or reason was for the "random surprises" I was told they weren't sure it was "soon" and that they wanted to keep the surprises a random surprise. Hmm ok.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

I find it a bit unfair that only some Aces are getting rewarded. When they first introduced the program it seemed like a lot more perks. Now I am not complaining about free shipping but that seems to be the only perk.


----------



## Rachel S (Sep 5, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I find it a bit unfair that only some Aces are getting rewarded. When they first introduced the program it seemed like a lot more perks. Now I am not complaining about free shipping but that seems to be the only perk.


I feel slighted by the fact that others have gotten a gift and I have yet to get anything, and to date I've made a total of 85 referrals so I feel like I've totally earned my Ace status! But I can't complain about free shipping, either. I just hope they send out another gift soon to the Aces who didn't get the first one. I'll feel better then when it is a bit more fair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I sent an email to BB last week and got a response saying that b/c I'm an Ace, my email was bumped to the top of the list and would be answered asap. I guess that is one of the perks, too?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 5, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> I feel slighted by the fact that others have gotten a gift and I have yet to get anything, and to date I've made a total of 85 referrals so I feel like I've totally earned my Ace status! But I can't complain about free shipping, either. I just hope they send out another gift soon to the Aces who didn't get the first one. I'll feel better then when it is a bit more fair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I sent an email to BB last week and got a response saying that b/c I'm an Ace, my email was bumped to the top of the list and would be answered asap. I guess that is one of the perks, too?


Oh I didnt know about that, it is a nice perk thanks for sharing. Hope you get an Ace gift in the next round. I have 2 accounts that are Ace and havent received anything.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd never heard of the Aces gift either - is this not the same as the special Aces Only Bonus Kit?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 8, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I'd never heard of the Aces gift either - is this not the same as the special Aces Only Bonus Kit?


Seems like some random  Aces members have received a BB pouch/makeup bag. As far as I know thats all that has gone out.


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 16, 2014)

So, been an Aces since you could be an Ace and I never got a pouch. I also don't think the Ace bonus pack is worth it, as it's a coupon code, and you can't combine it with other coupon codes. Sorry, I'd prefer to have the discount than get something I may not even like. Then after you order another you'll end up with a bunch of make up bags, I already have ipsy, how many more bags do I need? I am not sure there is anything all that "special" about being an Ace except they try to make you feel special when you call to complain about an order being messed up. I've been thinking about emailing them and telling them what  a sham their Aces program is...


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 23, 2014)

UGh! Can we say "canned response or what?" They totally glossed over my error issue!

Hi,

Thank you for reaching out! I'm so sorry for any issues you have had adding items that you have favorited in the past to your cart.

At times, items that you have favorited in the past will remain in your favorites even if we no longer carry them or if they are out of stock at the moment. I am so sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.

I completely understand your frustration regarding Customer Appreciation Day and I will definitely be passing along that feedback to our team for improvement purposes.

Our Ace's program does offer quite a few benefits and I definitely want to make sure you are taking full advantage of all of them! You are able to request a concierge service, so you can schedule a one-on-one consultation to find just what you need. Plus, receive priority service whenever you contact our Discovery Specialists.

You are abel to receive exclusive offers from our shop before the rest of our customers. As well as qualify for fun anniversary perks!

Another great feature of the Ace program is you will be sent the sample selection emails first each month, and have early access to reserving your sample!

If you have any other questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reply to this email, or give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9am-9pm EST).

Have a great day!

Very Best,

Jane

Discovery Specialist

  Hello,

My account is currently not letting me add favorites, I haven't been able to do so since July. I thought it was a temporary error, but it appears it's here to stay. here is the text of the error message I receive when I try add a favorite from a box: "An error occurred while adding item to Favorites: The product needs to have a family type of type 'default'"

In addition I would like to comment I am fairly disappointed with your Aces program. All it offers is free shipping since I am not eligible for 2 day shipping since I have a P.O. Box. I also dislike that you can ONLY use the Aces bonus pack with a coupon code, it really is not worth it to me to use a coupon on a mystery item. Also, some friends of mine got a really nice welcome letter and pouch. It stinks that apparently not everyone gets the same treatment. At this point being an Ace really means nothing to me.

Anyhow, thank you for your assistance and listening to my complaint.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 28, 2014)

This may seem like a dumb question, but do you have to have 500 points on your account (unused) or can you have accumulated 500 points over time and used some of them along the way? Also, how do you maintain this status once you have it? I would appreciate some help to understand this program!


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 29, 2014)

It's 500 points accumulated. I only have 179 points right now, but it says I'm an ACE due to year to date accumulation of points.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 29, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> It's 500 points accumulated. I only have 179 points right now, but it says I'm an ACE due to year to date accumulation of points.


Thank you, I figured it was something like that but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## KD209 (Oct 12, 2014)

PSA for all you Aces ladies: I'm sure most of you got the email saying Aces get 40% off select items this week only with code ACECLUSIVE40 and you may have noticed the link they email out isn't working.

BUT for me at least, the link is working on my cell phone browser! I use Safari and it's showing all the products. 

Happy shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2014)

KD209 said:


> PSA for all you Aces ladies: I'm sure most of you got the email saying Aces get 40% off select items this week only with code ACECLUSIVE40 and you may have noticed the link they email out isn't working.
> 
> BUT for me at least, the link is working on my cell phone browser! I use Safari and it's showing all the products.
> 
> Happy shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The link is all messed up.  It didn't work for me on Firefox when the email first came out, but it worked for me on Safari on a different laptop -- until I logged into my account!  Then it stopped working.  Then I logged out, and it still didn't work, so I stripped the url down to this, and now it's working again even after I logged back in:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/aces-only


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 13, 2014)

I got an aces email the other day that the next time I order they're sending me a keychain.

I guess I'm excited about 40% off, but I'd spend a lot more if it was on anything (Mostly I just really really want an Amika hair dryer.).. but whatever. Aces is fine.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 14, 2014)

I got the pouch a long time ago on my main account and the zipper didn't zip, so you're not missing much if you didn't get one. My mom's account and my other account are both Aces as well yet they have gotten nothing. I have noticed that *sometimes* I get answered super quickly when I contact them but this last time it took 3+ days.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 14, 2014)

I got shipping notice on my keychain. It let me order it without ordering anything else.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 14, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I got shipping notice on my keychain. It let me order it without ordering anything else.


How? Where do you see the option to order?


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 15, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> How? Where do you see the option to order?


Got an email the other day saying something about being a long time subscriber. You clicked the link and it automatically added it to my shopping basket.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 16, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> Got an email the other day saying something about being a long time subscriber. You clicked the link and it automatically added it to my shopping basket.


Huh, I've been a subscriber for 15 months wonder how long is long. I got no email.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Huh, I've been a subscriber for 15 months wonder how long is long. I got no email.


Not sure about everyone else, but I have three Aces accounts &amp; the one that got this e-mail is the account I've had for 24 months. I was thinking maybe they were doing a yearly gift or something.


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Not sure about everyone else, but I have three Aces accounts &amp; the one that got this e-mail is the account I've had for 24 months. I was thinking maybe they were doing a yearly gift or something.


They used to send keychains after 1 year. I received one unannounced in the mail during my 13th month. I seem to recall they stopped sending them automatically some time last summer (there was some discussion about it here on MUT). If others haven't received the e-mail or the keycain I suggest you try e-mailing customer service and asking them if they still send out anniversary keychains. I know a few people did it last year and Birchbox sent them out.


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 16, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Huh, I've been a subscriber for 15 months wonder how long is long. I got no email.


I've been subscribed for 4 years, and I didn't get the email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 17, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> I've been subscribed for 4 years, and I didn't get the email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow! That just proves the theory that this - like most of what they seem to do - is just arbitrary. They really have a lack of consistency in a lot of areas and it seems to be getting even worse.


----------



## Brianna448 (Oct 17, 2014)

Just for Aces, concierge service via video chat!  There's no way that could possibly go wrong. What have we learned about the anonymity of the internet and video chat?  Not much apparently.  Though I guess this isn't all that anonymous, they have a lot of info.  Which I'm sure everyone will have volunteered honestly.  -eye roll-


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 17, 2014)

No way I'd do it - video concierge or any concierge like that..just not my thing. Aces is pointless other than free shipping on any order as far as I'm concerned. Maybe it will get better.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 18, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> No way I'd do it - video concierge or any concierge like that..just not my thing. Aces is pointless other than free shipping on any order as far as I'm concerned. Maybe it will get better.


that's how i feel about vib rouge. i finally made the rouge level the other day and my only motivation is the free shipping, lol


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 22, 2014)

The only plus about aces is free shipping...and even then your order isn't guaranteed to be right.


----------



## Rachel S (Nov 14, 2014)

I stumbled across the Aces Gift keychain on the Birchbox site while window shopping. It says that if you received an email, you can add it to your cart and it is free. I didn't get the email but I tried adding it anyway and though it would've allowed me to purchase it, it wasn't free fo me. I'm really disappointed in this whole Aces idea, since now there have been 2 separate "gifts" and I haven't gotten either one. I've been with BB for about 15 months now, and I have made a total of 115 referrals in that time frame. I think I have more than earned one little gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Poo.


----------



## H_D (Nov 15, 2014)

I've been an Ace for awhile and have never received a gift. The only thing I noticed I got is the free shipping. My account that isn't active gets all kinds of promo codes but funny thing is my Ace account never gets the promos!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Nov 15, 2014)

Re the keychain, when I got the email about it, it was at around my 16 month mark on one account and they presented it as a "thank you for long time customers" etc but didn't mention Aces. So I think it's not an Aces thing, but not totally sure.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> Re the keychain, when I got the email about it, it was at around my 16 month mark on one account and they presented it as a "thank you for long time customers" etc but didn't mention Aces. So I think it's not an Aces thing, but not totally sure.


I got it too - but I'm completely not interested in it. So I haven't accepted it. You need to add it to your cart (well it goes in your cart once you look at it, but I have removed it each time).


----------



## H_D (Nov 15, 2014)

I've been a long time customer (since 2011) and still never received a gift, lol.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 16, 2014)

I made aces and I've only been with them since August. I purchased a year with a bonus 250 points and I guess I earned the rest. Is the only benefit free shipping?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 16, 2014)

mannnnn. I saw the 40% off code and already had a few things in my cart before realizing that this post (and sale, and code) was from months ago. 



KD209 said:


> PSA for all you Aces ladies: I'm sure most of you got the email saying Aces get 40% off select items this week only with code ACECLUSIVE40 and you may have noticed the link they email out isn't working.
> 
> BUT for me at least, the link is working on my cell phone browser! I use Safari and it's showing all the products.
> 
> Happy shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 16, 2014)

sarap said:


> I made aces and I've only been with them since August. I purchased a year with a bonus 250 points and I guess I earned the rest. Is the only benefit free shipping?


Free shipping, supposed escalation on Ace members' e-mails, and you can request a consultation of some sort to help you get the most out of Birchbox. Those are the only Ace Perks I've heard of.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 16, 2014)

Is the email thing true? I emailed I think Thursday and still haven't heard back from them...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 16, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> Is the email thing true? I emailed I think Thursday and still haven't heard back from them...


I have usually had better luck with calling Birchbox CS than with e-mailing them. It can still take up to 3 business days to get a response to an e-mail, so I don't think the escalation happens for all Aces. Birchbox is not known for consistency in CS.


----------



## H_D (Nov 16, 2014)

I get email responses back quickly but the same is true on my non-aces account. That is one thing I think they've improved greatly over the past 3 years.


----------



## Rachel S (Nov 17, 2014)

I emailed on my Aces account a few months ago, and got an auto-response that my email would be bumped to the top of the list. But the reply time for my initial email was about the same as usual, which has always been a day or two at most. I don't know if the Aces bump really made much difference.


----------



## H_D (Dec 10, 2014)

okay I have a question about the 2 day shipping over $100. Is anyone else having issues actually getting this as a choice? I know sometimes it can't go that way if you have certain items but I've placed a couple items over $100 and neither time were they giving me it as an option. The second order I actually had to place over the phone due to an anniversary code not working and she first told me that no, Aces only get free standard shipping. When I read the part about the free 2 day shipping for orders over $100 she said, "Well, maybe it doesn't show up because for orders going to the west coast, it is probably faster to go standard shipping than 2 day". Say what????? My standard orders always take FOREVER and absolutely not does 2 days shipping take longer, lol, it actually takes, well, 2 days, unlike almost 2 weeks for standard. I mean, BB is based on the East Coast, are they not?

Anyone has anyone else been having issues with the free 2 days shipping not working or not showing up as a choice?


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 12, 2014)

Aces bag bonus is an add to cart button right now. I added it &lt;$75 and it let me... BB karma is bound to bite me for that.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 15, 2014)

Do Aces get any kind of early access to PYS?  (I just "Aced" so I'm curious about the benefits).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 15, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> Do Aces get any kind of early access to PYS? (I just "Aced" so I'm curious about the benefits).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes.  But as we've learned in the December thread, wait for the official e-mail (i.e., don't use a link from last month) to pick your sample.  And make sure you get an e-mail confirmation.  Otherwise, all bets are off.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 16, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Yes.  But as we've learned in the December thread, wait for the official e-mail (i.e., don't use a link from last month) to pick your sample.  And make sure you get an e-mail confirmation.  Otherwise, all bets are off.


@@SneakyBurrito, thanks for the tip!  I've read all the stories and definitely don't want to be in that boat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 17, 2014)

Added the aces pack to an order that was not 75... It's the only piece of my order that hasn't shipped or that I've been notified is on back order. Not thinking I'll be getting that.


----------



## splash79 (Dec 17, 2014)

I feel like they haven't done enough to make the Aces program something useful.  From what I can tell, the only perks I've received is free two day shipping and getting the PYS email a day early.  

@@IMDawnP had a great idea on the December BB thread about having one of the perks be to email us any specials that will be going on during a month.

I've got some ideas for perks that might be nice.  

-Have Aces points either never expire or expire in two years instead of one.

-Allow Aces to pre-order OOS products.  When I was doing a points order a couple of months ago, I had planned to get the white Clarisonic and one of the Revealed palettes, both of which were OOS during the 3 weeks I was deciding what to order.  I waited until the last minute before I was going to have some points expire, to see if they were going to be back in stock, but they weren't.  It would have been nice if I could have ordered the Revealed palette and had it shipped when it came back in stock.

-Let Aces have a completely customized anniversary box.  So let's say my BB anniversary is in August, I could take the box that's coming to me that month or swap out some of the products with samples they have listed in a new "sample" section.  Aces would get early access to their box that month and have a week to customize it if they wish.

-Have something like a flash sale, where the discount codes are doubled.  So let's say you've been with BB a year and get a 20% off code, Aces could have that code doubled one time, but it can only be done during a specific week.


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 17, 2014)

Beckilg said:


> Added the aces pack to an order that was not 75... It's the only piece of my order that hasn't shipped or that I've been notified is on back order. Not thinking I'll be getting that.


Well I lied. Delivered tonight, with the Aces bonus! Huge box with a lot of packing material. 
Aces bonus was the same as everyone else. I love the suki scrub though.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 17, 2014)

nm, answered my own question...


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 18, 2014)

H_D said:


> okay I have a question about the 2 day shipping over $100. Is anyone else having issues actually getting this as a choice? I know sometimes it can't go that way if you have certain items but I've placed a couple items over $100 and neither time were they giving me it as an option. The second order I actually had to place over the phone due to an anniversary code not working and she first told me that no, Aces only get free standard shipping. When I read the part about the free 2 day shipping for orders over $100 she said, "Well, maybe it doesn't show up because for orders going to the west coast, it is probably faster to go standard shipping than 2 day". Say what????? My standard orders always take FOREVER and absolutely not does 2 days shipping take longer, lol, it actually takes, well, 2 days, unlike almost 2 weeks for standard. I mean, BB is based on the East Coast, are they not?
> 
> Anyone has anyone else been having issues with the free 2 days shipping not working or not showing up as a choice?


Yes. I find the two day shipping doesn't always load. For three recent orders, only one is coming by 2-day priority. The others are traceable, but as first class mail. This stinks because one of those is a phone case for my hubby's Christmas stocking. Hopefully it will arrive by the 23rd.

But I'm not sure why this is happening. I always pick the standard shipping and sometimes it switched to ACES free 2-day and sometimes not. Should I be selecting the 2-day shipping for a fee and hope it updates?


----------



## H_D (Dec 18, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> Yes. I find the two day shipping doesn't always load. For three recent orders, only one is coming by 2-day priority. The others are traceable, but as first class mail. This stinks because one of those is a phone case for my hubby's Christmas stocking. Hopefully it will arrive by the 23rd.
> 
> But I'm not sure why this is happening. I always pick the standard shipping and sometimes it switched to ACES free 2-day and sometimes not. Should I be selecting the 2-day shipping for a fee and hope it updates?


Okay glad to know it isn't just me. I personally would not pick it unless it said $0 because they may have an excuse why it didn't show up for you initially although you can verify if the products you chose are able to go 2 day (there is always a note on the page about not being able to ship said product air due to restrictions). If they are and the 2 day doesn't show free, choose it and then call CS right away and let them know. They should be able to credit you the shipping cost.

I'd also let CS know that it isn't showing up for you either. I let them know on my side but they acted like I was the only one that has had the problem and I doubt the talked to the tech team to look into it if that is the case. I think from now on, I will do what I suggest- verify the items can be shipped, choose the 2 day then call CS. To me, the only real good thing about the Aces so far is the free 2 day ship for bigger orders and regular free ship on all others. If I only get 50% of the benefits, it really isn't a big advantage.


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 19, 2014)

I didn't read the part about free expedited shipping is only for orders over $100. Just confirmed that by looking at FAQ page on the website. I guess they gave me the free expedited shipping anyway because it was the men's conscious collection box. That was nice of them!

Tracking shows both the two day and first class packages are expected the same day anyway - Saturday. And I live in Miami. Sounding promising....


----------



## Ruchee Patel (Feb 3, 2015)

I received an "Aces Gift with Purchase" with my order from the ACETASTIC40 sale, in addition to the Mystery Pack.


----------



## liilak (Feb 3, 2015)

MissAttyMaam said:


> I received an "Aces Gift with Purchase" with my order from the ACETASTIC40 sale, in addition to the Mystery Pack.


What was that?


----------



## H_D (Feb 5, 2015)

I received one or my orders from the 40% off sale and also got an Aces Gift with purchase. It is several teas, which I actually like. Then I got my other 40% off order that they reshipped since the first one is MIA and that came with two of the aces gift with purchases, both packages of tea! Then I also received a third box from birchbox that I wasn't expecting and all it was was yet another package of teas, it simply says "gift with purchase Aces". It did not come with an order, just by itself.  Now I love tea so I thought it was a nice little perk.


----------



## celiajuno (Mar 30, 2015)

Apparently today is my ACE anniversary and I got an email from BB with a code for $15 to spend in a special ACES only shop on BB. There was no minimum purchase so I selected a $15 Mally Waterproof Eyeliner. I am so glad it wasn't a keychain or a pouch, a free eyeliner is much better.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 30, 2015)

celiajuno said:


> Apparently today is my ACE anniversary and I got an email from BB with a code for $15 to spend in a special ACES only shop on BB. There was no minimum purchase so I selected a $15 Mally Waterproof Eyeliner. I am so glad it wasn't a keychain or a pouch, a free eyeliner is much better.


I got it too - I purchased the https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/ace-anniversary/roosevelt-supply-bicolor-tote in olive (because I felt it was more neutral and I would get more use out of it) for $1.06!!


----------



## TippyAG (Mar 30, 2015)

I recieved an email today with this, that's a kind of a cool perk! Says no minimum purchase required even!


----------



## artlover613 (Mar 30, 2015)

That's a great bag! I got the Emergency Kit! I've been giving them as presents but I don't have one for myself.


----------



## Jen51 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have four accounts that are Aces and none of them received the email.  The code wouldn't work on any of them either.  Sad face.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 31, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I have four accounts that are Aces and none of them received the email.  The code wouldn't work on any of them either.  Sad face.


It appears to only be working on accounts that got ACES status prior to March 30, 2014 and/or by the date that 500 points were accumulated after January 1, 2014.  My primary account reached ACES in March 2014 because I re-subbed every month with a 100-point code and I had waited to review my December 2013 box until January, otherwise I wouldn't have made 500 points until April.    I was not as diligent with the 100-point codes in my 2nd account, so it didn't make ACES until July.  I'm sure this is going to be a monthly thing where they send a code to everyone who is an ACE for 12 months.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 3, 2015)

I did get an Aces-Only code for $15 to use in the Aces Shop (accessible only through link in e-mail) on my 2nd account in July.  Unfortunately, I didn't like anything around the $15 mark in the Aces Shop, so I did not use it.


----------



## sweetharlot (Sep 24, 2015)

Unfortunately everything in the $15 off Aces section is at least $30 now and nothing I would want to pay at least $15 for after the discount. I'm bummed, there were a ton of great choices, many $15 or less, when my other account got the email months back. They really need to re-stock!!

It said the $15 code would expire 30 days after my anniversary, does anyone know how to see that exact date? I would go by the date I got the email but one can never trust that with BB! I often get emails for stuff like this 1-2 days before the deal expires...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 25, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> Unfortunately everything in the $15 off Aces section is at least $30 now and nothing I would want to pay at least $15 for after the discount. I'm bummed, there were a ton of great choices, many $15 or less, when my other account got the email months back. They really need to re-stock!!
> 
> It said the $15 code would expire 30 days after my anniversary, does anyone know how to see that exact date? I would go by the date I got the email but one can never trust that with BB! I often get emails for stuff like this 1-2 days before the deal expires...


i feel the same way actually, just got the code too and the shop is a total bust.

last time i got the code for my other account they had better stuff... ugh i hate this shop this time


----------



## sweetharlot (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't understand why they removed so many products from the Ace section when they are still carrying those products. I know they don't have to offer anything like this but it seems like real BS to fill the section with crap no one wants.


----------



## jenacate (Sep 25, 2015)

How do you get into the ace shop? I've only been an ace for a month. Is it one of those things they pick and choose on?


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 3, 2015)

jenacate said:


> How do you get into the ace shop? I've only been an ace for a month. Is it one of those things they pick and choose on?


There is not a special "Ace Shop." You get free shipping on all orders, priority service with the Discovery Specialists, and occasional offers (early access, exclusive GWP's, etc).  They'll email you with the early/exclusive offers. For example, they sent an email this week for early Aces access to a special Benefit GWP.


----------



## Jen51 (Oct 4, 2015)

The Aces shop is something they do for your anniversary.  They give you a code that works for $15 off the price of anything in the Aces shop.  It seems to be hit or miss if they have anything worth getting in there.  When the first started it they had a lot of options for things that turned out to be free with the code.  When I got my last one there was just a makeup bag that was free.  Everything else was at least $15 over the value of the coupon.  It's only available for the month of your first anniversary though.


----------



## H_D (Jan 15, 2016)

I am confused! I have been an Ace for about 3 years now but I just now noticed that it shows I am no longer an Ace and now it says that you have to earn 500 BB points_ in a calendar year._ I don't remember that being the requirement before. Is this new, the requirement to get the 500 in a calendar year? I always thought before it was just once you reach 500 pts? Can anyone clarify? Thanks!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Jan 15, 2016)

Someone posted about this on Ramblings so I checked my account...same thing...no Aces. 

I earned over 500 points last year and thought the requirement was that you got Aces once you hit 500 and kept it for the following year.   Otherwise, if you make a $1,000 order on December 31st you wouldn't get any benefit from Aces at all right?

I can't really tell from their description about the program if the status rolls over to the next year or expires on December 31st/January 1st.

Hopefully someone will have more insight.


----------



## H_D (Jan 15, 2016)

JayneDoe13 said:


> Someone posted about this on Ramblings so I checked my account...same thing...no Aces.
> 
> *I earned over 500 points last year and thought the requirement was that you got Aces once you hit 500 and kept it for the following year.   Otherwise, if you make a $1,000 order on December 31st you wouldn't get any benefit from Aces at all right?*
> 
> ...


Yes, this! I thought so too! I too spent well over $500 just last year so if it were like it used to be, I should be an Ace again this year. They must have changed their requirements! Grr...


----------



## Jen51 (Jan 16, 2016)

That's how the program was origionally marketed.  Once you hit Aces the first year it carried over to the next year.  If this is a new change and not just a random glitch, it will make paring down my subs a whole lot easier.  The points program has dried up with a definate lack of 100 point codes, the inability to buy gift certificates with your points, the downhill spiral of their customer service, and now losing Aces status after being one for years means paying shipping on any smaller orders.  I see more trips to Sephora in my future and a whole lot less Birchbox.


----------



## aaclever (Jan 16, 2016)

H_D said:


> Yes, this! I thought so too! I too spent well over $500 just last year so if it were like it used to be, I should be an Ace again this year. They must have changed their requirements! Grr...


 I just emailed them because I ordered something earlier in the week and had free shipping and now when I tried to order today it is gone.  I have been an ace for two years now. But what is funny when they emailed me back  saying they have received my question the addressed it with "Hello ACE"


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 16, 2016)

aaclever said:


> I just emailed them because I ordered something earlier in the week and had free shipping and now when I tried to order today it is gone.  I have been an ace for two years now. But what is funny when they emailed me back  saying they have received my question the addressed it with "Hello ACE"


Ugh!  I am having this exact problem too.  I was an Ace this week and now it says I'm 440 points from being an Ace.  I also emailed them and got the "Hello Ace" response back.  Irritating!  :angry:


----------



## H_D (Jan 16, 2016)

Jen51 said:


> That's how the program was origionally marketed.  Once you hit Aces the first year it carried over to the next year.  If this is a new change and not just a random glitch, it will make paring down my subs a whole lot easier.  The points program has dried up with a definate lack of 100 point codes, the inability to buy gift certificates with your points, the downhill spiral of their customer service, and now losing Aces status after being one for years means paying shipping on any smaller orders.  I see more trips to Sephora in my future and a whole lot less Birchbox.


Agree, if this is a new change they can really count on alot less money from me. So many of the perks have dwindled down to nothing. I've been an Ace since conception and even then never did get the little gifts some seemed to get. It was like they randomly sent some Aces gifts and others nothing. But I don't even care too much about that but I want the free shipping and the extra % off sales like we would get.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 16, 2016)

I'd say it's either a glitch or they decided to get rid of the program without telling anyone. Who knows.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Jan 16, 2016)

I tried a purchase but it added shipping (so no Ace).  I sent an email and got the "Hey Ace" reply back too.  Hoping they fix it....that free shipping is a big draw for me.


----------



## aaclever (Jan 17, 2016)

Emailed costumer service, they fixed my ace status and everything seems fine now!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 6, 2016)

The Benefit Hoola Matte Liquid Bronze is available for preorder for Aces. Did anyone order this?


----------



## Beckilg (Jun 20, 2016)

My free standard shipping option has disappeared... But it says I'm still an Ace? Anyone have a clue why?


----------

